# Norwegian: De



## MyriadLeaves

I Danmark er den formelle tiltaleform _De_ tilsvarende til Svensk _Ni_ er lidet kurant til sådan en grad at det er kun den ældre generation samt de kongelige der tituleres. Netop de kongelige kaldes stadigvæk for _De _(og _Deres Majestæt_), hvad der i midlertid overraskede mig fornyeligt var at i den norsk undertekstet udgave af den aktuelle udgave af Royal Variety Show var værten pludseligt dus med de kongelige. Da var min nysgerrighed vakt og jeg undersøgte sagen nærmere og opdagede at den norske befolkning er dus med deres kongehus, hvilket er ganske uligt med Sverige og Danmark.
For at gøre en lang historie kort, kunne jeg godt tænke mig at vide hvornår og hvorfor det var at _De _ blev mindre kurant på Norsk?
Har det noget at gøre med en udvikling i lig med _Du_-revolutionen i Sverige?


----------



## Ben Jamin

MyriadLeaves said:


> I Danmark er den formelle tiltaleform _De_ tilsvarende til Svensk _Ni_ er lidet kurant til sådan en grad at det er kun den ældre generation samt de kongelige der tituleres. Netop de kongelige kaldes stadigvæk for _De _(og _Deres Majestæt_), hvad der i midlertid overraskede mig fornyeligt var at i den norsk undertekstet udgave af den aktuelle udgave af Royal Variety Show var værten pludseligt dus med de kongelige. Da var min nysgerrighed vakt og jeg undersøgte sagen nærmere og opdagede at den norske befolkning er dus med deres kongehus, hvilket er ganske uligt med Sverige og Danmark.
> For at gøre en lang historie kort, kunne jeg godt tænke mig at vide hvornår og hvorfor det var at _De _ blev mindre kurant på Norsk?
> Har det noget at gøre med en udvikling i lig med _Du_-revolutionen i Sverige?


Det er nok vanskelig å svare hva var nøyaktig årsaken til at De er mindre brukt i Norge enn i Danmark. Man kan faktisk spørre om det er virkelig noen signifikant forskjell? Du angir eksemplet med titulering av den kongelige familien. Finnes det andre eksempler på bruken av De?

Hovedårsaken til avskaffelsen av De i Norge har vært bølgen av egalitarisme og venstreideologi etter 1968. Jeg antar at utviklingen i Danmark var i det store og hele ganske likt som i Norge.
"De" i Norge holdt seg lenger enn "Ni" i Sverige fordi "Ni" formen var brukt hovedsakelig til mennesker med lavere rang, og derfor ansett som nedlatende, til forskjell med det norske "De" (som var brukt gjensidig) og som ble betraktet som formell.

Det er imidlertid en hake ved det du beskriver som grunnlag for din vurdering av titulering av kongefamilien i Norge. I offentlig sammenheng tituleres de ikke med "du". Det var oversetteren for teksting som brukte denne formen for sin egen regning. Under offentlige samtaler med statsråder og journalister tituleres kongen "kongen", dronningen tituleres "dronningen", og det samme er tilfelle med kronprinsen og kronprinsessen. 

Oversettere av tekster på TV og film i Norge bryr seg kke heller med korrekt gjengivelse av dialoger i utenlandske filmer og bruker fullstendig anakronistisk "du" også i tilfeller når en person med lavere rang henvender seg til kong Ludvig XIV.


----------



## MyriadLeaves

Ben Jamin said:


> Det er nok vanskelig å svare hva var nøyaktig årsaken til at De er mindre brukt i Norge enn i Danmark. Man kan faktisk spørre om det er virkelig noen signifikant forskjell? Du angir eksemplet med titulering av den kongelige familien. Finnes det andre eksempler på bruken av De?



Kun brugt nu om dage til folk af den ældre generation (dvs. de der voskede op under 1940'erne, hvor De var alment brugt) og selv da er denne brug mindsket . Der skal dog tilføjes at "De" så en mindre renæssance i diverse servicebrancher i årtierne op til 2001, som tiltaleform til voksne kunder, men det skal selvfølgeligt understreges at denne brug var ekstremt begrænset.



Ben Jamin said:


> Hovedårsaken til avskaffelsen av De i Norge har vært bølgen av egalitarisme og venstreideologi etter 1968. Jeg antar at utviklingen i Danmark var i det store og hele ganske likt som i Norge.
> "De" i Norge holdt seg lenger enn "Ni" i Sverige fordi "Ni" formen var brukt hovedsakelig til mennesker med lavere rang, og derfor ansett som nedlatende, til forskjell med det norske "De" (som var brukt gjensidig) og som ble betraktet som formell.


Jørgen Lund (medlem af Dansk Sprognævn) noterer også i sin Sproglig Status (2001) hvordan brugen af De faldt i løbet af slutningen af 1960'erne således der muligvis har været en lignende årsag bag De's fald i popularitet.



Ben Jamin said:


> Det er imidlertid en hake ved det du beskriver som grunnlag for din vurdering av titulering av kongefamilien i Norge. I offentlig sammenheng tituleres de ikke med "du". Det var oversetteren for teksting som brukte denne formen for sin egen regning. Under offentlige samtaler med statsråder og journalister tituleres kongen "kongen", dronningen tituleres "dronningen", og det samme er tilfelle med kronprinsen og kronprinsessen.



Ups, tak for dit svar. Kiggede selv efter at have læst de svar dybere ned i Google og fandt ud via at Sprakrådet at den korrekte tiltaleform til kongelige er ikke blot "kongen"/"dronningen" som du siger, men også De (i egenskab af "Deres Kongelige Høyhet/Majestet/Etc".



Ben Jamin said:


> Oversettere av tekster på TV og film i Norge bryr seg kke heller med korrekt gjengivelse av dialoger i utenlandske filmer og bruker fullstendig anakronistisk "du" også i tilfeller når en person med lavere rang henvender seg til kong Ludvig XIV.



Interessant nok og undtagelsesvist bruges De i TV2's tekstning af Downton Abbey.

Tusinde gange tak for dit svar, Ben Jamin


----------



## raumar

Ja, "De" forsvant nok fra vanlig språkbruk i perioden fra 1960-tallet til 1980-tallet. Det er flere tråder om dette emnet, se f.eks.: 

All Nordic languages : use of polite forms of "you"
Norwegian, Swedish: De/Ni

Denne artikkelen fra Aftenposten kan også være av interesse: 
Døh!? Hva skjedde egentlig med De og Dem?


----------



## MyriadLeaves

@raumar
Tak for linksene.
Interessant, kendte ikke til de fire grader af _du_ på Norsk, mener dog ikke der findes noget lignende på dansk. Hvor fremtrædende er _dø(h)_ i norsk skriftsprog?


----------



## raumar

"Dø(h)" er en måte å uttale "du" på. Det er ikke en skriftlig form. Men av og til har vi jo bruk for å gjengi muntlig språk i en tekst, slik det ble gjort i Aftenposten-artikkelen. Som Basslop og jeg skriver i en av de andre trådene, kan det i noen sammenhenger tilsvare "Hey!" eller "Hey, you!" på engelsk - altså ikke særlig høflig.

Du bør ikke tolke de "fire gradene av du" for bokstavelig, dette er slett ingen "regel". Ben Jamin lagde denne klassifikasjonen for å illustrere at vi -- selv om vi bare bruker ordet "du" i norsk -- likevel kan uttrykke større eller mindre grad av høflighet gjennom hvordan ordet uttales, gjennom tonefall, kroppsspråk og så videre. Det er sikkert mulig å gjøre noe lignende med dansk "du" eller engelsk "you". Men, så vil jeg tilføye (som jeg gjorde i dan andre tråden) at ulik uttale av "du" ikke nødvendigvis har noe å gjøre med graden av høflighet. Det kan også være ulik dialekt eller sosiolekt, eller bruk av slang.

Edit: Med andre ord: Uttalen "dø(h)" trenger ikke være et uttrykk for uhøflighet.


----------



## Ben Jamin

MyriadLeaves said:


> Ups, tak for dit svar. Kiggede selv efter at have læst de svar dybere ned i Google og fandt ud via at Sprakrådet at den korrekte tiltaleform til kongelige er ikke blot "kongen"/"dronningen" som du siger, men også De (i egenskab af "Deres Kongelige Høyhet"


Det Språkrådet anbefaler er en ting, og det man bruker i praksis er noe forskjellig.
"Deres kongelige høyhet" er forbeholdt meget formelle situasjoner, likeså "Deres Majestet" og brukes kun ved høytidelige anledninger. Av egen observasjon av intervjuer med de kongelige (jeg har aldri møtt kongen personlig) kan jeg si at "De" brukes meget sjeldent.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hovedgrunnen til at De/dere gikk ut av bruk i norsk var aat formene aldri var spesielt etablerte, og de ikke fantes i mange dialekter. De/Dere er i bunn og grunn et oversettelseslån fra tysk, og i de fleste deler av landet var ikke slike former nødvendig. Dette pga. at Norge hadde en annen samfunnsstruktur, og ingen adel.

Vi ser at formene var kunstige på at da de begynte å gå ut av bruk på 60-tallet, så forsvant de i løpet av et tiår i alle deler av landet. Det var ingen dialekter som beholdt dem, og det viser at formene alltid stod svakt


----------



## MyriadLeaves

Tusind tak for jeres svar der har mere end rigeligt besvaret mine spørgsmål


----------

